# Can not enable compositing



## georgen (Dec 8, 2010)

I've not been able to enable the compositing that Compiz requires. It gives the error message:


```
compiz (core) - Fatal: No composite extension
```

I can't see why as I've enabled the Composite extension in my xorg.conf file.

Here is /etc/X11/xorg.conf file:


```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 256.53  (root@etalon)  Tue Dec  7 20:34:51 GMT 2010

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 256.53  (root@etalon)  Tue Dec  7 18:33:44 GMT 2010

Section "ServerLayout"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "0"
# Removed Option "Xinerama" "0"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
    Option         "Composite" "On"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "keyboard"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "FUS D22W-1"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "CRT-1"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 95.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0
    Gamma           1
    ModeLine       "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "640x480@72" 31.5 640 664 704 832 480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "640x480@75" 31.5 640 656 720 840 480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "640x480@85" 36.0 640 696 752 832 480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@56" 36.0 800 824 896 1024 600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@72" 50.0 800 856 976 1040 600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@75" 49.5 800 816 896 1056 600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@85" 56.3 800 832 896 1048 600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "832x624@75" 57.3 832 864 928 1152 624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "1024x768@85" 94.5 1024 1072 1168 1376 768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1024x768@75" 78.8 1024 1040 1136 1312 768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1024x768@70" 75.0 1024 1048 1184 1328 768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "1024x768@60" 65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "1024x768@43" 44.9 1024 1032 1208 1264 768 768 776 817 +hsync +vsync interlace
    ModeLine       "1152x864@75" 108.0 1152 1216 1344 1600 864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1280x1024@75" 135.0 1280 1296 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1280x960@60" 102.1 1280 1360 1496 1712 960 961 964 994 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1280x960@85" 148.5 1280 1344 1504 1728 960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1280x1024@85" 157.5 1280 1344 1504 1728 1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1280x1024@60" 108.0 1280 1328 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1280x960@75" 129.9 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1400x1050@60" 122.6 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1051 1054 1087 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1400x1050@75" 155.8 1400 1496 1648 1896 1050 1051 1054 1096 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1600x1200@65" 175.5 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1600x1200@60" 162.0 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1600x1200@75" 202.5 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1600x1200@70" 189.0 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1792x1344@60" 204.8 1792 1920 2120 2448 1344 1345 1348 1394 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1856x1392@60" 218.3 1856 1952 2176 2528 1392 1393 1396 1439 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1920x1440@60" 234.0 1920 2048 2256 2600 1440 1441 1444 1500 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "2048x1536@60" 266.9 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 -hsync +vsync
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:7:0:0"
    Screen          0
    Option         "Composite" "On"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:7:0:0"
    Screen          1
    Option         "Composite" "On"
EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "TwinView" "1"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "Composite" "On"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: 1600x1200@70 +0+0"
# Removed Option "TwinView" "1"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1600x1200_70 +0+0"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "Composite" "On"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2010)

Turn off Xinerama and turn on TwinView.


----------



## adamk (Dec 8, 2010)

You can not use xinerama and compositing at the same time.  Simply enabling xinerama will automatically, and always, disable composite.  This is a limitation in Xorg, and is true for all drivers.

With nvidia, if you have two monitors attached to a single video card, you should use twinview if you want compositing.

Adam


----------

